# Variacion en frecuencia de metronomo



## ben9 (Dic 14, 2005)

Hola, espero que sea algo básico para los que tienen experiencia, yo no he estudiado elec. solo se algunas cosas basicas. soy musico. Fabriqué un metronomo basado en el integrado 555, Si me piden una foto se las envío .Es grande y parece un aparato de la II guerra mundial. (por la apariencia y todos los huequitos!!!) Suena muy bien y duro. Es muy sencillo. mi problema es que quizá no sea tan preciso como quisiera.

Midiendo en milisegundos con un programa de grabación, note que por ejemplo, poniéndolo a 40 beats o golpes por minuto, (1500 milésimas de segundo por beat) encontré unas variaciones muy pequeñas (1500 a 1515) por ejemplo. Esto sucede cuando utilizo un convertidor, ya que probando con pilas la frecuencia es perfecta y no hay variaciones, inclusive si pruebo con diferentes voltajes.

El convertidor que le monte es de salida de 6v, le puse un capacitor y luego un rectificador. Estoy seguro que mi problema se debe a que la corriente no sale bien filtrada. De esto de rectificar la corriente si no se mucho, no se si estoy equivocado o a que mas se pueda deber esto. Si quieren mas detalles me los pueden pedir, o darmen un enlace donde este explicado esto de los filtros para sacr la corriente lo mas directa posible.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 14, 2005)

Lo que dices es acertado, el ruido causado por una mala filtración puede ocasionar una pequeña variación en la frecuencia. Para solucionar esto puedes utilizar un capacitor electrolítico de 2200uf después del puente rectificador, y adicionar también un capacitor cerámico de 0.1uf en los pines de alimentación del 555. Además para darle mayor estabilidad al circuito puedes colocar un capacitor cerámico de 0.1uf entre el pin 5 del 555 y la tierra.

Saludos.


----------



## ben9 (Dic 15, 2005)

Hola de entemano muchisimas gracias: tenia otras dudas no se si usted pudiera hacerme el favor de responderlas (o alguien)
primero, las del archivo adjunto donde tambien esta el circuito del metronomo.

Como se cuanto amperaje pide el metrónomo???

Que tiene que ver el amperaje con el llamado RIZADO???

En que podria afectar el Wattiaje del parlante? 

agradeceria un esquema o circuito para un rectificador de onda completa, como tienen que ser los diodos, de cuanto el capacitor etc.......


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 18, 2005)

> Como se cuanto amperaje pide el metrónomo???



El amperaje en este circuito depende mucho de la resistencia interna del parlante, el lm555 consume poco menos de 20mA. En total no creo que sea mas de 500mA.



> Que tiene que ver el amperaje con el llamado RIZADO???



Entre mayor sea el amperaje el rizado aumenta, por lo que se requieren capacitancias mayores para contrarrestarlo



> En que podria afectar el Wattiaje del parlante?



En poco, el watiaje total del circuito no debe ser mayor de 1 watio, y creo que el parlante que utilizas sobrepasa este limite... de no ser así el parlante distorsionaría el sonido y podría quemarse.



> agradeceria un esquema o circuito para un rectificador de onda completa, como tienen que ser los diodos, de cuanto el capacitor etc.......



Búscalo en la sección de fuentes de poder.

Saludos.


----------



## elecrton (May 11, 2008)

Tambien yo soy musico (bajista) y hace un tiempo que quize armarme un metrónomo con el mismo circuito que muestras en la figura, mi problema residio en que no pude hacer que el circuito funcionara ya que no encont`´e ningun transistor que me sirviera y eso que probé con varios. ¿Tu que transistores usastes?
Saludos. Fede


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 11, 2008)

Puedes usar cualquier parejita de transistores complementarios, como por ejemplo el 2n3904 y el 2n3906 que son fáciles de conseguir.

Saludos.


----------



## JORGE ANDRES PINILLA MART (Oct 5, 2009)

buenas noches a todos...

no tengo mucho que aportar,,, ya lo que he leido creo que es todo, yme parece que esta bien,,, cueno pues no es mucho lo que se porque hasta ahora estoy en esto de la electronica... pero si necesito un fabor del compañero "ben 9"... si no es problema me gustaria que me facilitara el esquema o lo que tenga del metronomo que utd hizo... quiero hacer uno para un proyecto que tengo este semestre.... gracias...!!! se cuidan...!


----------



## jemekroz (Oct 20, 2009)

muy interesante, yo tambien estoy tratando de armar un metronomo para un proyecto de la escuela, solo que me gustaria utilizar un sonido diferente para el tiempo fuerte, y ver si puedo modificarlo para que cuente en 4/4 y 3/4...


----------

